# Wlan Programmierung



## Stephan1989 (10. April 2008)

Guten Tag ,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Wlan-anschluss !
ich habe es nach anweisung programmiert 
dann ist die ansage gekommen ich solle die CD einlegen 
und dann den Wlan Stick hinten hineinstecken 
als ich das gemacht hab karm die Ansage 
es sein kein Wlan-Stick angeschloßen 
und diese Ansage ist nicht nur einmal gekommen sondern öfters ! 
weiß irgendwer evt. woran es liegen kann ? 

Danke im Vorraus !!


----------



## azoo (10. April 2008)

Hallo Stephan1989, erstmal achte bitte etwas auf Groß und Kleinschreibung.
Dann würde uns interessieren welches OS du nutzt.

Ich bin zwar kein Windows Nutzer allerdings weiß ich das du erst den Treiber komplett installieren mußt, gegebenfalls neustarten und dann den Adapter einstecken mußt. Eventuell versuchst du mal einen anderen USB Port.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Stephan1989 (10. April 2008)

Alles klar dankeschön ! 

Ja also ich hab den PC schon öfters Hoch und Runter gefahren 
aber immer diese Meldung : Kein Wlan gefunden !

Als ich die CD mit dem Treiber reingelegt habe 
wurde es Installiert aber ab dem Punkt wo stand 
bitte hineinstecken wurde gesagt es wurde nix gefunden !


----------



## MasterJM (11. April 2008)

Tag.

a) Was du meinst ist nicht programmieren, sondern einrichten, eventuell noch installieren.
b) Sag uns doch endlich mal welches Betriebssystem (OS = Operating System) du hast.
c) Gibt es normal immer Fehler/Problembeschreibungen bei Handbüchern. Was sagt das den Wlan Adapters?

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2008)

Aber du hast schon ein Wlan-Netzwerk zuhause?


----------

